# I'm doing it



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

cant wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I DID IT! It was so much fun and I stayed on the whole time. I cantered,2 hand galloped,and trotted. I was so comfy in it! I got us sorta lost at one point...more like I took the wrong trail but I knew how to get back and we are thinking it's a mile and a half which would have taken us quite some time if we poked along but we made it back to the other spot in 10-15 min. while trotting and cantering non stop...INTENSE! I was in half seat most of the way back. When we began to gallop(it was getting dark and we had to make it out of there before it did) I slowed her down and her whole body vibrated! A bike came out of the middle of no where and spooked my horse but I stayed on! I took off my saddle and there were no dry spots.

So here are some pictures of my husband and I...we both don't like our pictures  Here is a video too! it's a bit wiggly as it's hard to hold still when riding.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Holly17 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gidget - good for you! And thanks for sharing the photos- beautiful horses!!

Do you have problems with deer flies in your area?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you!

I'm not sure what a deer fly is. We have reg. flies and horse flies.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Deer flies have a wicked bite. HERE is some info! Must be nice to live in Oregon where you don't know what they are.........


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ew! nope,never seen one. We had a huge horse fly chillen on my horse on the trail...that was fun..I was hoping it wouldn't bit her which it didn't...just went for a ride


----------

